# Katie Luther



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2005)

Katherine von Bora was born on January 29, 1499. She became a nun, but later Martin Luther helped her escape the cloiser. She eventually married the German Reformer and became known to some as the "First Lady of the Reformation." My own daughter is named after her. 

http://www.gospelcom.net/chi/DAILYF/2002/01/daily-01-29-2002.shtml


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 31, 2005)

My favorite story about her is that one time when Luther was in despair for I guess what began to be a trying amount of time, she dressed herself all in black and walked around as if in mourning. Luther of course asked her who had died, she said God had. (Imagine the reaction) Luther asked her why she would say such a thing? Well surely God must be dead, the way Luther had been acting? This snapped Luther out of his despair, as probably nothing else could have. I always think of Luther as a giant, towering up in history and storming at the center of an earthquake, that we are still feeling the reverberations of. And Katie had to be a giantess, to be a helpmeet to that kind of man.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a mere housewife_
> My favorite story about her is that one time when Luther was in despair for I guess what began to be a trying amount of time, she dressed herself all in black and walked around as if in mourning. Luther of course asked her who had died, she said God had. (Imagine the reaction) Luther asked her why she would say such a thing? Well surely God must be dead, the way Luther had been acting? This snapped Luther out of his despair, as probably nothing else could have. I always think of Luther as a giant, towering up in history and storming at the center of an earthquake, that we are still feeling the reverberations of. And Katie had to be a giantess, to be a helpmeet to that kind of man.



That is a great story!


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 31, 2005)

Everything I hear about Katie makes her sound like a real gem!

[Edited on 31-1-2005 by Ianterrell]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)

Martin Luther and Katherine von Bora were married on June 13, 1525. The wedding of the former monk and nun was the most powerful rejection of Roman celibacy and affirmation of Biblical marriage in the history of the Reformation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Larry Hughes (Jun 12, 2005)

That's a great story!!!

Luther got a taste of Luther - similar to his advice to Pillip.

ldh


----------



## Laura (Jun 12, 2005)

Ahh, that's great. Apocryphal or not, I'm repeating it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 12, 2005)

Plus,
She made beer for Luther. What an honor!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Katie is my hero. I can only hope someday to reach her level of beer expertise.

[Edited on 6-12-2005 by Ex Nihilo]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is a little booklet that is a great read. Luther and his Katie.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Katherine von Bora was born on January 29, 1499. She became a nun, but later Martin Luther helped her escape the cloiser. She eventually married the German Reformer and became known to some as the "First Lady of the Reformation." My own daughter is named after her.
> 
> http://www.gospelcom.net/chi/DAILYF/2002/01/daily-01-29-2002.shtml


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 29, 2006)

My wife helped me bottle my latest batch of English Brown Ale yesterday. I told her that she is receiving the households first annual Katie Luther Award. She wasn't impressed. I have a feeling that she'll actually take up brewing when the Baptists and the Presbyterians here agree on the mode of baptism. Oh well.

I lift one to you Katie. (Martin's and Andrew's)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a mere housewife_
> My favorite story about her is that one time when Luther was in despair for I guess what began to be a trying amount of time, she dressed herself all in black and walked around as if in mourning. Luther of course asked her who had died, she said God had. (Imagine the reaction) Luther asked her why she would say such a thing? Well surely God must be dead, the way Luther had been acting? This snapped Luther out of his despair, as probably nothing else could have. I always think of Luther as a giant, towering up in history and storming at the center of an earthquake, that we are still feeling the reverberations of. And Katie had to be a giantess, to be a helpmeet to that kind of man.



Now that's a woman!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Martin Luther and Katherine von Bora were married on June 13, 1525. The wedding of the former monk and nun was the most powerful rejection of Roman celibacy and affirmation of Biblical marriage in the history of the Reformation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2006)

Katie Luther


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Katie Luther died on December 20, 1552.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy birthday to Katie Luther!


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 29, 2007)

woo hoo! what a lady!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 29, 2007)

One of my favorite women in history.


----------

